# Cleaning prints



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2011)

This seemed like the best place to put this...

OK, so I have a 20x20 standout that got a little messed up...

I think my wife sprayed Windex on it.  :er:  Anyway, it's all streaked now.  You can really only tell looking at it at an angle with the light hitting it just right - it looks fine straight on.

How can I clean it?  I was thinking of wiping it down with water, then maybe some water with a little photo-flo in it and just letting it dry.  Will that work?

The only other thing I could think of is to wipe it down with some film cleaner...


It's metallic paper, BTW.


Film cleaner is sounding like the best option from my googling...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

If nobody has a better idea by Friday, I'm going to order some film cleaner from Freestyle.

I'll probably order it anyway, since I might need it for film sometimes...  I'm going to be ordering other stuff anyway (C-41 kit, and more film), so it's not like this will be a special order.


----------



## Images (Feb 21, 2011)

I am trying to grasp exactly what you have, is it a fiber based photographic print,
If it is I think if you tried to wipe it with anything you would get anything but satisfactory results.
Try to describe the physical properties of what you have.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's metallic paper from Mpix.  It is photographic paper with a high gloss finish and slightly metallic look.

One of these:
Mpix.com - Standouts

This page has a description of the paper:
Mpix.com - Paper Types
(see the metallic section.)


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is the data sheet for Kodak Professional Supra Endura VC Digital Paper ... unless I just missed it, it doesn't seem to give any insight towards cleaning/care.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kodak.com%2Fglobal%2Fen%2Fprofessional%2Fsupport%2FtechPubs%2Fe4042%2FE4042.pdf&rct=j&q=vc%20digital%20paper&ei=VBBjTa3CIYKs8AbdwIWKDA&usg=AFQjCNGw2CBo8vtA8O5ivsXoKLskyznrpw&sig2=tgej0xp6pZbae6Fw4YTkwA&cad=rja


edit
Oops ... wrong paper.  This is the right paper:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...2WzJxKHNw&sig2=u9pUc7EOd_AhFSFvxd0bHg&cad=rja


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2011)

Does that help at all?

I'm thinking all I have to do is get it wet and let it dry, but the film cleaner may do that better than water...


----------



## Images (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a bit nervous about giving advice on a subject like this without being able to inspect the material.
But as I understand it you have a resin coated paper.
If this is so and the emulsion is not damaged you should be able to submerse the print in water, preferably distilled water, agitate it, which should clean it.
If the emulsion is not damaged by whatever you spilled on it you could then remove the excess water from the surface with a soft sponge and it will dry in minutes. I prefer to use a squeegee for this but you have to have the right squeegee or it will damage the emulsion, a sponge is safer.
Do not over do it with the sponge, less is better.
I want to caution you that there a lot of if's involved in this and you are on your own.
In other words I am not guaranteeing anything.
Good Luck
Joe


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Images.

Before I do anything, I think I'll test it on a corner, or even better - order a 4x6 on the same paper and use that for testing.

I won't be able to completely submerge the entire print due to the size ... I don't have a large enough sink - tub might work though...


----------



## Images (Feb 23, 2011)

Josh

Remember the emulsion on the paper will have to be uniformly saturated, the excess water removed, no puddles. 

I have used the tanks that are sold at stores for applying paste to wall paper to develop pics too large for my trays, the paper is dipped in to the tray in a seesaw fashion and thus agitated, that may be an option.

And again you are on your own, exercise good judgment.

Joe


----------



## thedoldrums (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe you could try laying down in the bathtub? Obviously you'd want to rinse out the bathtub first, but, you know, it might make it possible for you to wash it. You could also get the back of the print wet so it adheres to a wall in the shower and then run water over it without any pressure (pouring it from a cup or something) for a few minutes.

I find that a simple re-washing almost always does the trick!


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 10, 2011)

What about a plastic tote? You know the storage bins?


----------



## edwardmendes (Mar 10, 2011)

You may want to try PEC cleaning pads and solution.  It's made for photographic prints and is sold at most decent photographic supply stores.  If you can't find it locally try B&H, Calumet or Adorama, here is link to the solution and pads via B&H.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, everyone!

I still haven't actually tried to clean it yet - I've been busy...

I do have so plastic totes, so I'll try that or the tub.


I have some PEC*PADs, but none of that solution.  It appears to be basically the same thing as film cleaner...?
B&H only sells it in the store though (no online orders).  I don't think they ship any ORM-D stuff - not sure why.  They don't sell any liquid developers online either...  I'll see if Freestyle has any.


----------

